# Osage's Take On...PACIFIC RIM (Blu-ray; Warner Bros./Legendary Pictures)



## Osage_Winter

[img]http://www.dvdsreleasedates.com/covers/pacific-rim-blu-ray-cover-18.jpg[/img]*Releasing/Participating Studio(s): Warner Bros./Legendary Pictures
Disc/Transfer Information: Region A; Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 (Original Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1); 1080p High Definition 50GB Blu-ray Disc
Video Codec: MPEG-4 AVC
Rating: PG-13
Running Time: 131 Minutes
Tested Audio Track: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
Director: Guillermo del Toro
Starring Cast: Idris Elba, Charlie Hunnam, Rinko Kikuchi, Charlie Day, Max Martini, Ron Pearlman

PLOT ANALYSIS:*

I know I’m about a week late to the _Pacific Rim_ party – which, in home theater timeframes, equates to an eternity – but I just couldn’t secure a copy of this title no matter which editor or press contact I asked up until yesterday…apparently, the disc was in that much of a demand by home theater media outlets. Like most, I wanted to see this theatrically as soon as I laid eyes on the trailers – mankind creating gigantic skyscraper-sized robots to battle equally-large beasts from an alien race? I’m totally in. But while the trailers suggested a hyper-kinetic visual mayhem-fest that seemed to prod inconspicuously on the territory already treaded by the likes of _Cloverfield_ or _Battleship_, what the final product delivered was more suited for those totally comfortable with the Japanese monster film mythos and the entire world that revolves around – to fully get _Pacific Rim_, you must fully grasp that world of mythical Godzilla-like creatures, robotic heroes and the entire dictionary of references that comes along with…something I wasn’t prepared for nor did I know such a passionate, cutthroat subculture even existed regarding this phenomenon. For one, I was scratching my head – before I watched the plethora of extras delving deep into this mythos and the world of director Guillermo del Toro that was included even on the one-disc version I sampled – trying to figure out who came up with the words “Kaiju” and “Jaegers” and why the whole sci-fi blanket was laid on so thick here when I assumed this was a good old fashioned monster flick in the style of the aforementioned _Cloverfield_. I must say – and I know I am going to be in the sheer, unfortunate minority here…so please don’t stone me to death too harshly! – after sitting through the much-anticipated _Pacific Rim_ last night, I don’t really get what all the hoopla has been about; sure, it’s an over-the-top production from a visual standpoint with some of the most expensive, lavishly-prepared and executed special effects and CGI work ever put to screen and the incredible fight sequences between man/machine and the Kaiju creatures from what del Toro calls the “interdimensional portal” on the floor of the Pacific Ocean were way cool…but something here just didn’t click for me. Parts of _Pacific Rim_ just got downright silly, especially those involving the ridiculously hammy Ron Pearlman and his “Kaiju body parts dealer” character and there was way too much heavy-handed “suspension of disbelief” element applications in which we’re forced to accept in this near future, humans need to “sync up” with other humans in order to control the gigantic Jaegers they’re in, sharing brain waves and such…a bit too much in my opinion.

What _Pacific Rim_ ends up coming across as is a stylized, dressed-to-the-nines hybrid of _Battleship, Cloverfield, Real Steel_ and _Tron_, taking Asian monster mythos templates and adding human adversary elements in a way no _Godzilla_ film could touch. Actually, out of the films I mentioned, _Pacific Rim_ is more like _Battleship_ in that it suggests the threat of hostile alien life is going to come from the seas, not the skies, while mixing in futuristic _Tron_-esque overtones right down to the glowing cycles of light seen all over the production of the film – there are a few creatures our heroes meet in the film that smack so much of whatever that thing was in _Cloverfield_ with its wildly rampaging tail and city-devouring claws. While in interviews the overrated (in my opinion) del Toro says he was going for more of an “adventure” film rather than a typical brooding, dark summer alien blockbuster while introducing American audiences to the world of “Mecha” and “Kaiju” genres, I think _Pacific Rim_ went a bit too far with the science fiction – we’ve seen this mistake made before such as with _Oblivion_ and _After Earth_ but here the “futuristic adaptations” are nearly off-the-wall in scope.

What do I mean? Well, to begin with, we get an opening narrated sequence that explains to us that in the not-so-distant future (this ends up being circa 2020) hordes of massive, almost prehistoric-like creatures named Kaijus have emerged from an interdimensional portal on the Pacific Ocean’s floor and have begun a war on Earth and mankind. As we watch monuments such as San Francisco’s Golden Gate Bridge get torn to pieces by these almost city-sized monsters, the narration (presumably by the film’s main character played by Charlie Hunnam) informs us that in order to combat this threat, the best scientific and military minds created almost-as-massive robotic conveyances called “Jaegers” (I couldn’t help but keep thinking of “Jaegermeisters”) that were pretty much successful in fighting the creatures and keeping them at bay for the most part. The catch? It’s been discovered that these Jaeger machines need to be “piloted” by two humans (trained military personnel types) because of their sheer size and functioning capabilities and not only that, the two humans need to be mentally synched to each other in order to make these machines work (I didn’t really buy this and thought it was the sillier element of the film; with all this technology, why couldn’t robotic drones be created to fight the monsters alone? Did they really need humans in these “cockpits” simulating punches and kicks in order to make the Jaegers operate? And couldn’t they come up with a better name for these things?). It also seems that as the Jaegers were built bigger, stronger and faster, the Kaiju have adapted and themselves grown stronger and much more powerful. Thus, a new defense needed to be created lest humankind merely gives in to the alien attack from the sea floor and that as they say would be that – the humans, however, put up massive defense walls in places like Sydney, Australia (remind you of the Jerusalem wall in _World War Z_?) in an attempt to keep the Kaiju out. The “Jaegers” as explained to us are gigantic, skyscraper-sized humanoid-driven robotic-esque machines (or “humanoid Mecha”), each controlled by two pilots whose minds are joined by a neural bridge. 

The opening sequence of the film depicts our main character and hero, Raleigh Becket (Hunnam), narrating these events occurring to futuristic Earth and operating a Jaeger with his brother when a fight between them and a particularly nasty Kaiju ends up killing Raleigh’s brother when he’s sucked out of the Jaeger by the creature, leaving Raleigh to fend and fight for himself. He ends up limping the injured machine to a beach coast where it collapses in front of a boy and what appears to be his father or grandfather, the injured pilot spilling out of it and also out of consciousness. After losing his brother, Raleigh retires from the Pan Pacific Defense Corps and looks to become a construction worker, taking assignments that find him joining teams that are building the defense walls around the world. At this point, _Pacific Rim_ begins to feel all too much like those quasi-futuristic thrillers that have entertained us for decades like _Running Man_ or _Demolition Man_ or even _Total Recall_ (especially the remake version) what with the sets of construction sites heralding the “good of mankind” propaganda sprawled all over them. Into the picture comes Idris Elba’s “Stacker Pentecost” character, once a Jaeger pilot but now a commanding officer in the Defense Corps who ends up realizing he needs to once again find Becket and bring him back into the program after being told by his superior officers that the Jaeger program may be shutting down due to its ineffectiveness against constant Kaiju attacks. Putting together a sort of secret team of some of the best Jaeger pilots around the world, Pentecost manages to get Raleigh back into the military fold while exposing him to the Hong Kong-based Jaeger building facility responsible for cranking out some of the most powerful Jaeger robots ever seen. Once there, he meets friendly and not-so-friendly specialists that have driven their respective Jaegers successfully during many missions – and he also meets the lovely and mysterious Mako Mori (Rinko Kikuchi), a beautiful Asian girl who was traumatized in her childhood by a Kaiju attack and who shares a secret bond with Stacker Pentecost. Now, Mori is acting as a training assistant to Pentecost as they attempt to put a formidable team together for one last all-out assault on the monsters from the sea. During a rigorous training exercise (which I didn’t quite get because these people are going to be strapped in simulator-like contraptions when driving these robots anyway), it’s clear Raleigh is the best fighter of all the pilots, beating each one he comes in contact with in mock matches. When he finally goes to-to-toe with Mori, he seems to have less luck beating this talented lady than with any of the guys that came before her in the training. Becket wants Mori to be his co-pilot in the restored Jaeger Pentecost is going to put them in (the original Jaeger his brother died in during the film’s opening sequence named _Gipsy Danger_) but Pentecost refuses, citing Mori’s childhood trauma and the fact that it may lessen their chances of survival.

Meanwhile, two goofy scientists working for the Corps have been experimenting with Kaiju body parts in an attempt to understand them better (a la _Independence Day_) and it’s suggested by one of them that the Kaiju are of “one hive” (a la the Borg in _Star Trek: The Next Generation_) sharing identical DNA and therefore should be infiltrated via a mind link up much like what the Jaeger pilots do before beginning their missions. Of course, this is dismissed as being ridiculous by Pentecost but eventually the military leader agrees to send this scientist to find “Hannibal Chau” (Ron Pearlman), some violent nutjob living amidst the slums of Hong Kong with access to a slew of stolen Kaiju body parts. His mission? To get a secondary brain from one of the creatures and which Chau no doubt has and attempt the linkup (at this point, the science fiction gets really, really thick and the whole thing begins to feel like a re-re-remake of _Total Recall_). Chau proves not to be so easy to deal with or talk to (and Pearlman’s _Hellboy_-esque performance doesn’t help either) but the real problem comes when this goofball scientist Newton Geiszler (Charlie Day) figures out that the military’s plan of nuclear-bombing the rift that separates Earth from the Kaiju world beneath the ocean won’t work, and he must try and warn the pilots before beginning their mission.

At this point, _Pacific Rim_ explains the different “categories” of Kaiju creatures and attacks – much like an earthquake scale or hurricane rating – and it’s suggested by the scientists working with the military that an attack of untold proportions is coming, with bigger and badder Kaijus unlike nothing they’ve ever encountered. With this threat looming, Pentecost sends in a group of Jaeger teams to confront and engage the creatures rising from the ocean just off the coast of Japan, each of which are defeated violently by the Kaiju monsters, some of which take on shark and dinosaur-like characteristics (something del Toro talks about in the extra documentaries on the disc). With really no other options, Pentecost goes against his better reasoning and sends in the last two pilots in their revamped, restored _Gipsy Danger_ Jaeger, Raleigh and Mori. The two originally find themselves with mental linking problems, Mori getting locked into a painful memory from her childhood while Raleigh must endure everything she’s feeling and seeing due to the neural link, but eventually a one-on-one fight between nasty, giant, evolved Kaijus and the _Gipsy Danger_ ensues, destroying all of Hong Kong along with it as the gigantic Jaeger smashes, stomps and throws the creatures all over the city, the creatures responding in kind and delivering quite the wallop to the somewhat aging robotic machine. Eventually, one of the _Gipsy Danger_’s arms is ripped off, crippling the device for a bit but through determination the two pilots manage to fire the primary onboard weapons of the Jaeger (pretty cool) at the attacking monsters, rendering the situation stable…for the moment.

The pilots eventually make their way down below the surface of the water where killer Kaijus are forming to stage a deadly final standoff with the humans but the plan – to utilize the _Gipsy Danger_’s nuclear-powered chassis as a self-made bomb to eliminate the Kaiju threat once and for all at the source, the interdimensional portal – is warned against by scientist Geiszler who arrives back at headquarters from his meeting with Chau just in time (and after a nasty Kaiju brain linkup session) to attempt to stop the Jaeger soldiers from doing what they’re about to. At this point, former pilot Pentecost gets back into the Jaeger game, substituting for a co-pilot in another Jaeger that’s supposed to assist with the _Gipsy Danger_’s mission of dropping the nuke – but this goes against severe health issues he has had ever since his last grapple with a Kaiju…issues that guarantee his death should he ever step inside another of these robotic devices. 

You know the way it goes though, don’t you? Pentecost must die a hero, sacrificing himself and breaking the promise he made to a then-young Mori whom he saved from a Kaiju attack years earlier, leading to his taking in and raising of the child, while we’re lead to believe that at least one of the _Gipsy Danger_ pilots are killed on this final mission. The nuclear-loaded solution is dropped to the bottom of the interdimensional abyss, crawling with nasty-looking Kaiju, but did our heroes drop it in time? Did the plan work, sealing off and ultimately destroying this portal so these creatures could no longer prey on mankind? And what of scientist Geiszler’s theory that in order for this plan to succeed, the Jaeger pilots would have to somehow disguise themselves as Kaiju and pretend they’re traveling in Kaiju “apparatus”? If you haven’t seen this yet, you’ll have to find the answers to these questions yourself.

I really, really wanted to like this. From the opening frame when Hunnam is narrating the situation between Earth and the Kaiju and we get a glimpse of some cool fight sequences between the monsters from the ocean and the human-piloted robots I thought this was going in the right direction – however, the narrative begins to get a bit silly as the running time moves on, with gobs and gobs of science fiction fantasy syrup thrown on in such a copious way it became too thick to be enjoyable. Where _Battleship_ and _Cloverfield_ were truly about man versus alien, _Pacific Rim_ is way out there in a stratospheric, almost psychedelic world of Asian-sourced monster mythos tales and underlying subculture themes difficult to really grasp unless you are fully prepped in the origins of such material. Apparently, there’s a whole culture that worships this “robotic response to monsters coming from the sea” phenomenon (primarily in Asia) but the whole “pilots need to move their Jaeger machines as if they’re pedaling a bike” thing was totally lost on me for whatever reason. I wanted this to be a buy…but alas at the end of the day it was not for us (my wife actually fell asleep on it). 

[img]http://www.digitaltrends.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Pacific-Rim-movie-review-5.jpg[/img]*VIDEO QUALITY ANALYSIS: HOW DID THE DISC LOOK?*

Where the film itself hiccupped and stumbled a bit in cohesiveness, the technical presentation bestowed upon _Pacific Rim_’s Blu-ray release by Warner was almost beyond reproach – beginning with the nearly flawless, opened-up 1.78:1 widescreen presentation which filled my 16X9 display without letterboxing, the film exhibited inky, rich, rock-solid blacks; saturated colors where appropriate; heightened levels of detail in facial close ups and such and an overall clean, blemish-free look. Every lick of the roaring Pacific Ocean during the fight sequences were rendered with remarkable clarity, showcasing the individual layers of the CGI work when they were on display; likewise for the robot and creature designs themselves, which came across on this 1080p encode vividly and in almost stunning fashion. The fight sequences, as shot by del Toro and team, were done in such a way that the Kaiju and Jaeger appear to be brawling in a near-slow-motion fashion and the transfer relayed this perfectly.

At times, unfortunately, there’s just so much going on here that the visuals begin to get jumbled together and you have one of those “what am I looking at?” moments – but _Pacific Rim_ is pure eye candy from beginning to end, and Blu-ray is the best way to sample it. The scale of the creature designs…the intricacy of the Jaeger exteriors…the raw detail in environmental shots depicting ground, soil, water and foliage…it was all here and on excellent display. To be honest, I don’t really know what to say in a negative sense about this transfer. The almost cartoonish look of the battle scenes and scope shots of the robotic Jaeger came across beautifully, as well. 

[img] http://spinoff.comicbookresources.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/pacific-rim6.jpg[/img]*AUDIO QUALITY ANALYSIS: HOW DID THE DISC SOUND?*

In what is an occurrence I’ve yet to experience with the Blu-ray format, Warner has made _Pacific Rim_ on Blu-ray available with _both_ a DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 mix and 7.1 option – while this is perfect for folks like me who don’t run a 7.1 arrangement, it was a curious addition that I had never seen prior to this release. Selecting the 5.1 track from the startup menu, I was greeted by a monstrous, heavy presence that shook my room and set the stage for what was to come: This was an aggressive, stomping, in-your-face audio experience that has been sorely lacking from some titles that have come out as of late (yeah, _World War Z_, I’m talkin’ to you…). Each crash and thud of the Jaegers' feet was accompanied by _wallops_ of thick LFE that sent waves crashing into my walls, actually requiring me to turn the master volume _down_ as to not disturb my sleeping wife and dog (my wife fell asleep not even halfway into this) which was a refreshing change; likewise for the Kaiju attacks which were accompanied by just-as-formidable cues.

All over the soundstage audio fired at me during _Pacific Rim_’s run time, the screeching of the monsters as they’re beaten by the Jaegers filling the surround channels at every turn while the crashing and splashing of ocean waves carved a realistic sound print from channel to channel – incredible sound design usage here. From beginning to end, this was an encompassing, even jarring, sound mix that bordered on true reference material in my opinion – it also made me wonder about these “dumbed down” 7.1 mixes on my system and the phenomenon some of you have discussed with me regarding it. That is, when 7.1 tracks are played through a 5.1 setup and the audio tends to “lose something” in sheer impact – not just in the directionality cues of the rear (where the issue should remain because realistically, all that’s being “lost” is some directional information baked into the back surrounds) – it seems on almost every 7.1 Master Audio-encoded title I own (_Avengers, Thor, World War Z_) the audio tends to be lacking in sheer, heavy “presence”…just missing that elusive “hit-you-over-the-head” quality that titles like _G.I. Joe: Retalliation_ exhibited in spades. By selecting the 5.1 option on _Pacific Rim_, the experience was spectacular – however, I didn’t actually compare the 5.1 mix to the 7.1 track so I’m uncertain if _that_ would be the difference…

If you’ve seen this, let’s discuss! Do you agree with my findings? Disagree? 

As always, fellow ‘Shacksters, thanks for reading!


----------



## tripplej

Wow. Another great review Osage. Very detailed and well written.

This movie with it's eye candy as you mention is great for home theater. To show off visually as well as via sound. 

Thanks again for a excellent writeup.

I will check it out. thanks.


----------



## Osage_Winter

tripplej said:


> Wow. Another great review Osage. Very detailed and well written.
> 
> This movie with it's eye candy as you mention is great for home theater. To show off visually as well as via sound.
> 
> Thanks again for a excellent writeup.
> 
> I will check it out. thanks.


Hey Joe!

Thanks for contributing and for the kind words; did you ever see this? I only ask because you mentioned "it's great for home theater" but then you say you'll "check it out"...


----------



## Osage_Winter

Joe?


----------



## Infrasonic

Great review Osage! I had pretty much the same feelings about the movie. While I enjoyed the fight scenes quite a bit the writing and acting in the plot building scenes was almost painfully cheesy at times. 

They did take ideas from quite a few movies and mash it together with this one but I think they spent too much time perfecting the CGI and not enough rewriting, or recasting for that matter - IMO Hunnam should be a co-star at best.

If they would have trimmed some time from those slower parts and had more “Jaeger” time it would have been more enjoyable. I’ve only seen it in the theaters so far but I am looking forward to watching this at home for the visuals and LFE massage though!

If you have the time report back which mix (5.1 vs 7.1) sounded better with your system and I'll do the same when I eventually get the BR.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Hey Infra, my good friend! Thanks for stoppin' by and contributing in the thread! 



Infrasonic said:


> Great review Osage! I had pretty much the same feelings about the movie. While I enjoyed the fight scenes quite a bit the writing and acting in the plot building scenes was almost painfully cheesy at times.


Couldn't agree more; the acting was horrifically painful at times and when mixed with the cheesy, out-of-place score (at times) it had me putting my head in my hands and saying "oh no..." 



> They did take ideas from quite a few movies and mash it together with this one but I think they spent too much time perfecting the CGI and not enough rewriting, or recasting for that matter - IMO Hunnam should be a co-star at best.


TOTALLY agree on the Hunnam element. Beyond his physique, this guy is considered "talented" because.............?

This was some kind of weird del Toro hybrid of those Japanese anime-inspired "creature from the depths of the ocean versus human-controlled robots" projects that are hugely successful and popular within the Asian cultures; some of the elements were lost on me.

In my opinion, I think _Battleship_, as cheesy as it was with its Hasbro beginnings, was much more effective in this regard... 



> If they would have trimmed some time from those slower parts and had more “Jaeger” time it would have been more enjoyable. I’ve only seen it in the theaters so far but I am looking forward to watching this at home for the visuals and LFE massage though!
> 
> If you have the time report back which mix (5.1 vs 7.1) sounded better with your system and I'll do the same when I eventually get the BR.


I will definitely report back if I sample the 7.1 track -- and I look forward to your feedback once you sample the disc! :T


----------



## tripplej

Osage_Winter said:


> Joe?


Sorry, had to leave after I posted the message so wasn't able to reply quickly. 

No, I haven't seen it yet. But, from the reviews, it is "eye candy" for home theater use to show case sound and picture! 

Will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Osage_Winter

tripplej said:


> Sorry, had to leave after I posted the message so wasn't able to reply quickly.
> 
> No, I haven't seen it yet. But, from the reviews, it is "eye candy" for home theater use to show case sound and picture!
> 
> Will check it out. Thanks.


Got-cha....looking forward to reading your comments! Please share when you get a chance to see it...:T


----------



## tripplej

Osage_Winter said:


> Got-cha....looking forward to reading your comments! Please share when you get a chance to see it...:T


Will do. I am planning to do an entire upgrade on my home theater equipment during the thanksgiving or Christmas holidays so I am holding off on watching movies for the time being till I get everything situated so to speak. 

Thanks once again!


----------



## Osage_Winter

tripplej said:


> Will do. I am planning to do an entire upgrade on my home theater equipment during the thanksgiving or Christmas holidays so I am holding off on watching movies for the time being till I get everything situated so to speak.
> 
> Thanks once again!


Oh, cool! Good luck with that!

I know what you mean about wanting to hold off watching films until everything is "just right"...I'm the same way...wouldn't want to watch something just for the sake of watching it while speaker wire is still tangled and strewn across the room and so forth...:rolleyesno: :nono:


----------



## Osage_Winter

Some minor tweaks and edits made to review; thank you.


----------



## ericzim

Hello Osage my good friend, what a fun movie. My gosh it feels like a long time since we agree on a movies visual and audio magnificence. Warner Brothers did a great job including 5.1 and 7.1 DTS HDMA tracks. I rocked the house with the LFE on this one :hsd: as I do with all my Kaiju vs Mecha movies. I think the Japanese influence on Pacific Rim really shows through as a testament to Guillermo del Toro's love of the genre. I also have an affinity towards Kaiju movies considering they were a staple at the theater and on TV during the 1960's and 70's when I was a kid. They hold a high place in my memory and my video library show it. In my collection are Godzilla vs. Mecha-Godzilla and King Kong even made it to Kaiju vs. Mecha status in King Kong Escapes. Then there is Kaiju vs. Kaiju in The War of the Gargantuas and Frankenstein vs. Baragon, King Kong vs. Godzilla and I can't forget about the giant flying turtle, Gamera. I have every single Showa Series, Heisei Series, and Millennium Series films made at this point. Yeah, when I was nine I wanted to be Godzilla.:rofl:


----------



## Osage_Winter

ericzim said:


> Hello Osage my good friend, what a fun movie. My gosh it feels like a long time since we agree on a movies visual and audio magnificence. Warner Brothers did a great job including 5.1 and 7.1 DTS HDMA tracks. I rocked the house with the LFE on this one :hsd: as I do with all my Kaiju vs Mecha movies.


Hello, Eric! Good to hear from you again; I hope everything is okay with you and your family...:T

I totally agree about the LFE and surround tracks on this one -- and you're right...it does seem like forever since we agreed on the technical specs of a title! The LFE, the wild surround usage, the overall heft to the mix (at least in 5.1)...it was there in satisfying dollops. 

Were you as surprised as I was that there was the inclusion of _two_ surround orientations in Master Audio on this release? 



> I think the Japanese influence on Pacific Rim really shows through as a testament to Guillermo del Toro's love of the genre.


Yes -- that was made abundantly clear in all the extra material I viewed after the main feature in which he talks extensively about his love of this stuff...



> I also have an affinity towards Kaiju movies considering they were a staple at the theater and on TV during the 1960's and 70's when I was a kid. They hold a high place in my memory and my video library show it. In my collection are Godzilla vs. Mecha-Godzilla and King Kong even made it to Kaiju vs. Mecha status in King Kong Escapes. Then there is Kaiju vs. Kaiju in The War of the Gargantuas and Frankenstein vs. Baragon, King Kong vs. Godzilla and I can't forget about the giant flying turtle, Gamera. I have every single Showa Series, Heisei Series, and Millennium Series films made at this point. Yeah, when I was nine I wanted to be Godzilla.:rofl:


And therein lies the appeal of the heart and soul of this flick -- as I pointed out, this seems to cater to those immersed in the subculture it creatively strokes yet I for one just didn't "get" certain aspects of the elements, such as the human-driven machines requiring two human "pilots" to "power" these things or the dimension of the technology it was all based on. 

But if someone is an enthusiast of the monster mythos so prevalent in the Asian cultures -- as you are -- indeed _Pacific Rim_ must have made _a whole_ lot more sense and brought more enjoyment. :T

I assume you purchased this?


----------



## ericzim

Osage_Winter said:


> Hello, Eric! Good to hear from you again; I hope everything is okay with you and your family...:T


So far so good my friend.



Osage_Winter said:


> Were you as surprised as I was that there was the inclusion of _two_ surround orientations in Master Audio on this release?


No surprise at all in fact I wish more titles included both 5.1 and 7.1 HD tracks. As long as there is enough room on a blue ray disk to do it, why not? 



Osage_Winter said:


> Yes -- that was made abundantly clear in all the extra material I viewed after the main feature in which he talks extensively about his love of this stuff...


There is no doubt that he had a good time creating this movie.




Osage_Winter said:


> And therein lies the appeal of the heart and soul of this flick -- as I pointed out, this seems to cater to those immersed in the subculture it creatively strokes yet I for one just didn't "get" certain aspects of the elements, such as the human-driven machines requiring two human "pilots" to "power" these things or the dimension of the technology it was all based on.


Left brain right brain is what I got from that plus the ability to work as a cohesive team in each others thoughts one creative and one analytical perhaps?



Osage_Winter said:


> But if someone is an enthusiast of the monster mythos so prevalent in the Asian cultures -- as you are -- indeed _Pacific Rim_ must have made _a whole_ lot more sense and brought more enjoyment. :T
> 
> I assume you purchased this?


It absolutely did fit right into my wheelhouse.  Yes, I purchased it as soon as it went on sale. :bigsmile:


----------



## Osage_Winter

ericzim said:


> So far so good my friend.


Good. And your spouse? In good health? 



> No surprise at all in fact I wish more titles included both 5.1 and 7.1 HD tracks. As long as there is enough room on a blue ray disk to do it, why not?


Well, yes, if you're considering that there's _enough space_ for two tracks to be present -- but I was surprised to actually _see_ them on this disc...normally, we don't get the _choice_ of a 5.1 OR 7.1 mix in the menu setup...know what I mean? 



> There is no doubt that he had a good time creating this movie.


There's something about him I don't care for; don't know what it is -- almost every single documentary he creates on the making of one of his films contains comments from all the actors that starred in them and revolve around the fact that he is a "genius filmmaker" and all that entails...I just don't see it. 



> Left brain right brain is what I got from that plus the ability to work as a cohesive team in each others thoughts one creative and one analytical perhaps?


Could be; but again I thought the notion and application was a bit far-fetched and silly...I mean, this is Earth of the nee-future, right? Why not make it so that these gigantic machines can be controlled robotically from a command center? 



> It absolutely did fit right into my wheelhouse.


:scratch:


----------



## ericzim

Osage_Winter said:


> Good. And your spouse? In good health?


The wife and I will never be in tip top health and we are learning to deal on a day to day basis.



Osage_Winter said:


> Well, yes, if you're considering that there's _enough space_ for two tracks to be present -- but I was surprised to actually _see_ them on this disc...normally, we don't get the _choice_ of a 5.1 OR 7.1 mix in the menu setup...know what I mean?


Yes, it isn't the norm that is for sure. Out of the 100's of titles I have there might be 1 or 2 Blue-ray titles with 7.1 and 5.1 HD tracks in English.



Osage_Winter said:


> There's something about him I don't care for; don't know what it is -- almost every single documentary he creates on the making of one of his films contains comments from all the actors that starred in them and revolve around the fact that he is a "genius filmmaker" and all that entails...I just don't see it.


With del Toro I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that he writes his own stories and directs them on film.
Quentin Tarantino and Robert Rodriguez get nearly the same "treatment" with actors when the movies they make are popular. 





Osage_Winter said:


> Could be; but again I thought the notion and application was a bit far-fetched and silly...I mean, this is Earth of the nee-future, right? Why not make it so that these gigantic machines can be controlled robotically from a command center?


The movie wouldn't have been nearly as good with a remote control station like the Mecha-Godzilla and Mecha-Kong back in the 1960's and 1970's. Very much old school with no sense of real danger, unless of course the mechs would turn on their creators.  :rolleyesno:




Osage_Winter said:


> :scratch:


You've never heard the expression In my wheelhouse? It's the sweet spot basically, like in baseball when a pitcher throws the ball across the plate in the batters perfect spot. This movie was for me the perfect movie for 2013.


----------



## phreak

I saw this in a small room on a very inexpensive system. BD rip download (tsk tsk, I keep telling him, he keeps ignoring me)

The AV presentation was every bit as impressive as Osage said. When it comes to the rest, i.e. acting, story, suspension of the laws of physics and biology, there is one thing to remember. You made the choice to sit down and watch a movie about an alien race rising out of the ocean to sip out mankind. Enough said. 

I summed it up on another thread like this. My kids love Power Rangers. Pacific Rim is what Power Rangers would be like if Power Rangers didn't suck.


----------



## Osage_Winter

ericzim said:


> The wife and I will never be in tip top health and we are learning to deal on a day to day basis.


Oh, I understand -- I merely meant to ask if her health was improving since the last time you and I spoke, that's all...

You guys are always in my prayers. :T



> Yes, it isn't the norm that is for sure. Out of the 100's of titles I have there might be 1 or 2 Blue-ray titles with 7.1 and 5.1 HD tracks in English.


Just out of curiosity -- what other titles do you own that contain both 5.1 and 7.1 selections on the same disc _in the same format_ (Dolby TrueHD/DTS-HD Master Audio)? 



> With del Toro I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that he writes his own stories and directs them on film.
> 
> Quentin Tarantino and Robert Rodriguez get nearly the same "treatment" with actors when the movies they make are popular.


Point taken. 



> The movie wouldn't have been nearly as good with a remote control station like the Mecha-Godzilla and Mecha-Kong back in the 1960's and 1970's. Very much old school with no sense of real danger, unless of course the mechs would turn on their creators.  :rolleyesno:


I think the essence here is what I stated in the review -- that unless you kinda go in knowing the narrative was based on this material/subculture (the "Mecha" monster mythos phenomenon) you're gonna be at a sort of loss of words for describing how you feel about what's transpiring on the screen there...:scratch:



> You've never heard the expression In my wheelhouse? It's the sweet spot basically, like in baseball when a pitcher throws the ball across the plate in the batters perfect spot. This movie was for me the perfect movie for 2013.


Oh, yes -- of course I did; I suppose I was a bit confused in terms of how you meant it in the sentence...never mind; I got it now. :unbelievable: :rubeyes: :blink: :coocoo: :T


----------



## Osage_Winter

phreak said:


> I saw this in a small room on a very inexpensive system. BD rip download (tsk tsk, I keep telling him, he keeps ignoring me)


Huh? Who's "him"? 



> The AV presentation was every bit as impressive as Osage said.


:T

If you experienced that through a "very inexpensive system" imagine how this would play back through a larger one? :rubeyes: :gulp: :gulp: :hsd: :hsd:



> When it comes to the rest, i.e. acting, story, suspension of the laws of physics and biology, there is one thing to remember. You made the choice to sit down and watch a movie about an alien race rising out of the ocean to sip out mankind. Enough said.


Point taken. :sneeky:


----------



## Infrasonic

phreak said:


> Pacific Rim is what Power Rangers would be like if Power Rangers didn't suck.


LOL


----------



## phreak

Osage_Winter said:


> Huh? Who's "him"? :T If you experienced that through a "very inexpensive system" imagine how this would play back through a larger one? :rubeyes: :gulp: :gulp: :hsd: :hsd: Point taken. :sneeky:


Him would be my bro-in law. 800 ft3 room, entry level Onkyo (I think tx-sr306), Mirage sub with 100w amp and 2x 6" drivers ($500 new but $20 at garage sale), and $50 worth of garage sale speakers. I really don't care if I never see this movie again. I am very much looking forward to HEARing it (and feeling, of course) on my rig.


----------



## ericzim

Osage_Winter said:


> You guys are always in my prayers. :T


For this I am truly thankful.



Osage_Winter said:


> Just out of curiosity -- what other titles do you own that contain both 5.1 and 7.1 selections on the same disc _in the same format_ (Dolby TrueHD/DTS-HD Master Audio)?


Blade II also from del Toro has 7.1 and 5.1 DTS HDMA tracks and Blade Trinity has 6.1 DTS HDMA and though not HD it also includes DTS-ES Discrete imbedded. I have yet to see a Dolby True-HD 7.1 and True-HD 5.1 combo but Super 8 has a 7.1 Dolby True-HD and a Dolby EX 6.1 hybrid track if memory serves.


----------



## Osage_Winter

phreak said:


> Him would be my bro-in law.


Oh, okay...didn't know...:dontknow:



> 800 ft3 room, entry level Onkyo (I think tx-sr306), Mirage sub with 100w amp and 2x 6" drivers ($500 new but $20 at garage sale), and $50 worth of garage sale speakers. I really don't care if I never see this movie again. I am very much looking forward to HEARing it (and feeling, of course) on my rig.


I take it you didn't care for it?


----------



## Osage_Winter

ericzim said:


> For this I am truly thankful.


:T



> Blade II also from del Toro has 7.1 and 5.1 DTS HDMA tracks and Blade Trinity has 6.1 DTS HDMA and though not HD it also includes DTS-ES Discrete imbedded. I have yet to see a Dolby True-HD 7.1 and True-HD 5.1 combo but Super 8 has a 7.1 Dolby True-HD and a Dolby EX 6.1 hybrid track if memory serves.


Ahhhh...okay...I'm not a _Blade_ fan so I didn't know this release was available with such a configuration -- I too have not seen a Dolby/DTS combo (not surprising because these are competing/competitive formats/studios) but I was talking more along the lines of what _Pacific Rim_ had, which was the DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/7.1 option on the same disc. I was wondering if perhaps also there were titles with Dolby TrueHD 5.1 and 7.1 tracks in the same manner...


----------



## B- one

I think I may pass on this title. After all I still have Erased to watch. Thanks for the review O.


----------



## phreak

Osage_Winter said:


> I take it you didn't care for it?


On the contrary. In a tight little room that $400 system is the best bang for the buck I have ever heard. The room gain is very friendly to the baby sub. I have gotten spoiled over the years though. 2EQ on cheap speakers is a little abrasive. It does make me wonder what would happen if I brought a Paradigm Studio Sub 12 down to his house for a weekend. House. Shake. Down


----------



## ericzim

Osage_Winter said:


> :T
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...okay...I'm not a _Blade_ fan so I didn't know this release was available with such a configuration -- I too have not seen a Dolby/DTS combo (not surprising because these are competing/competitive formats/studios) but I was talking more along the lines of what _Pacific Rim_ had, which was the DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/7.1 option on the same disc. I was wondering if perhaps also there were titles with Dolby TrueHD 5.1 and 7.1 tracks in the same manner...


5.1 & 7.1 Dolby TrueHD existing on one title is a concept we will probably never see. If you like a good sci-fi, Super 8 has one of the best 7.1 Dolby HD tracks I have ever heard, if you can find it on Blue I highly recommend it. The Dolby-EX track on Super 8 blue is the same one on the DVD but at 640K. The train wreck is unbelievable.


----------



## Osage_Winter

phreak said:


> On the contrary. In a tight little room that $400 system is the best bang for the buck I have ever heard. The room gain is very friendly to the baby sub. I have gotten spoiled over the years though. 2EQ on cheap speakers is a little abrasive. It does make me wonder what would happen if I brought a Paradigm Studio Sub 12 down to his house for a weekend. House. Shake. Down


I meant the _film_...

Because you said "I really don't care if I never see this movie again..."


----------



## Osage_Winter

B- one said:


> I think I may pass on this title. After all I still have Erased to watch. Thanks for the review O.


Hey B,

Thanks for joinin' the discussion! 

You didn't see _Erased_ yet? It's still in your pile?? :rubeyes:


----------



## Osage_Winter

ericzim said:


> 5.1 & 7.1 Dolby TrueHD existing on one title is a concept we will probably never see. If you like a good sci-fi, Super 8 has one of the best 7.1 Dolby HD tracks I have ever heard, if you can find it on Blue I highly recommend it. The Dolby-EX track on Super 8 blue is the same one on the DVD but at 640K. The train wreck is unbelievable.


Oh, I realize Dolby and DTS -- much like the film studios unless they're taking one another over -- will never play nice enough to include their codec algorithms on the same title. :rolleyesno:

I did indeed see _Super 8_ and that train wreck sequence did rock the house; but now I can't recall if I saw it on Blu-ray or DVD...:rolleyesno: :scratch:


----------



## phreak

Osage_Winter said:


> I meant the film... Because you said "I really don't care if I never see this movie again..."


Despite the fact that the movie is about aliens rising out of the ocean, all your criticism of the film is deserved. Sure it looks phenomenal, but... 

I fully intend to play this film on my system. I just told my wife that it needs to be on my Christmas Bluray list. Only because I want to hear the bass. It was fun to watch. Once. The audio will be fun for many times over.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Agreed on pretty much everything, phreak...

Sometimes there are just films that showcase themselves as audio/video demos while good for little else (from time to time I feel as though DVDs in my collection such as _The Haunting_ (1999) and _Pearl Harbor_ in its THX remaster set are good for just that and little else in the way of entertaining plot).

I didn't mean to be "too" critical of _Pacific Rim_ -- it truly wasn't an awful production that was hard to sit through; I was just thrown off by some of its technological applications and suspension-of-disbelief elements that were dished out to us, the viewers, in wallops...


----------



## phreak

Osage_Winter said:


> Agreed on pretty much everything, phreak... Sometimes there are just films that showcase themselves as audio/video demos while good for little else (from time to time I feel as though DVDs in my collection such as The Haunting (1999) and Pearl Harbor in its THX remaster set are good for just that and little else in the way of entertaining plot). I didn't mean to be "too" critical of Pacific Rim -- it truly wasn't an awful production that was hard to sit through; I was just thrown off by some of its technological applications and suspension-of-disbelief elements that were dished out to us, the viewers, in wallops...


 Agreed. I thoroughly enjoyed Pacific Rim the first time, but I'm sure that for subsequent viewings it will be A+ pic and audio on a B- show. I remember watching District 9 with a friend and we both spent the first 45 minutes on our phones reading reviews and trying to figure out it we were watching the same show as the reviewers. The last 20-30 minutes was ok, but not worth what we had to suffer to get there. 
And then, there is Cloverfield. Uh oh, I might get in trouble here. Loved it the first time last year. Re-watched last week. I barely survived the 20 minute starting party. Almost felt nauseous from the "I'm gonna keep the camera running while we run for our lives".


----------



## Osage_Winter

phreak said:


> Agreed. I thoroughly enjoyed Pacific Rim the first time, but I'm sure that for subsequent viewings it will be A+ pic and audio on a B- show. I remember watching District 9 with a friend and we both spent the first 45 minutes on our phones reading reviews and trying to figure out it we were watching the same show as the reviewers. The last 20-30 minutes was ok, but not worth what we had to suffer to get there.
> And then, there is Cloverfield. Uh oh, I might get in trouble here. Loved it the first time last year. Re-watched last week. I barely survived the 20 minute starting party. Almost felt nauseous from the "I'm gonna keep the camera running while we run for our lives".


Totally agreed on District 9 and Cloverfield...

I really, really wanted to like District 9 based on the trailers that were fed to us...an alien race is kept segregated in a remote African village while we study them, et al...however, where the trailers suggested a serious, almost brooding tone for the film, the end result almost bordered on comical and beyond campy. I think Peter Jackson did a better job with his vision of King Kong, to be honest...

With Cloverfield, I thought this was a brilliant way of kind of "re-imagining" the Godzilla-esque monster productions for a modern era...however, the (as you pointed out) nausea-inspiring camera angles and shooting perspective was way, way too much after awhile. The concept was cool -- and the way that they kept the monster out of the direct line of sight for awhile was effective -- but it definitely isn't a film to constantly re-re-re-watch...and I own it on DVD.

The Dolby Digital track on that disc though is outrageous -- and from what I have read, the track on the Blu-ray consistently wins top rankings on "Best Of" lists for audio...:hsd::hsd::hsd:


----------



## B- one

Osage_Winter said:


> Hey B,
> 
> Thanks for joinin' the discussion!
> 
> You didn't see Erased yet? It's still in your pile?? :rubeyes:


It took about two and a half weeks to finish World War Z, then we went on a short vacation. And to top it all off our daughter is paying to much attention to things now,stupid living room theater;(. On the plus side I have been watching Knight Rider on Netflix. I agree about District 9 I was disappointed how that movie played out.


----------



## Osage_Winter

B- one said:


> It took about two and a half weeks to finish World War Z


Why?



> then we went on a short vacation.


Awesome...where?



> And to top it all off our daughter is paying to much attention to things now,stupid living room theater;(.


Why is you living room theater "stupid"? :nono: :huh:



> On the plus side I have been watching Knight Rider on Netflix.


Cool. Know which one was my favorite? When that corporation made the "evil" KITT...:T



> I agree about District 9 I was disappointed how that movie played out.


Another one of those I was really, really psyched for and which totally disappointed in the end...:rolleyesno:


----------



## B- one

Osage_Winter said:


> Why?
> 
> Awesome...where?
> 
> Why is you living room theater "stupid"? :nono: :huh:
> 
> Cool. Know which one was my favorite? When that corporation made the "evil" KITT...:T
> 
> Another one of those I was really, really psyched for and which totally disappointed in the end...:rolleyesno:


Busy at work/other things to do. We went to Vermont and Maine pretty nice time just a lot of driving. Living room is where we are all at my wife thinks a 2year old my have nightmares and other problems watching Zombies and the like. I guess I agree,so we watch a lot of Mickey Mouse and Goofy.


----------



## Osage_Winter

B- one said:


> Busy at work/other things to do. We went to Vermont and Maine pretty nice time just a lot of driving. Living room is where we are all at my wife thinks a 2year old my have nightmares and other problems watching Zombies and the like. I guess I agree,so we watch a lot of Mickey Mouse and Goofy.


I LOVE...absolutely LOVE New England in the fall...plus, I'm a Patriots fan...:T


----------



## B- one

Osage_Winter said:


> I LOVE...absolutely LOVE New England in the fall...plus, I'm a Patriots fan...:T


Well it was beautiful out there this fall,the colors were great. Government shutdown not so much. The Pats are okay with me as long as they have Brady. Go Blue.


----------



## Osage_Winter

B- one said:


> Well it was beautiful out there this fall,the colors were great. Government shutdown not so much.


I hear ya...there's nothing like the colors of that region in the fall...plus, if you go to Salem around this time of year it's beyond fitting and creepy...

Don't even get me started on the government shutdown/slimdown/whatever they want to call it now...



> The Pats are okay with me as long as they have Brady. Go Blue.


LOL...I'm actually an old-school Pats fan from the days they boasted Tony Eason, Steve Grogan, Craig James, et al...when their logo looked like THIS and not that ridiculous "flying Elvis" contraption they fly now:










I take it you're from that region?


----------



## B- one

From Michigan


----------



## Osage_Winter

B- one said:


> From Michigan


Ahhh...alright...

And you're not a Lions fan?


----------



## B- one

Osage_Winter said:


> Ahhh...alright...
> 
> And you're not a Lions fan?


No we are all born being Lions fans its like a disease I like the fact Tom Brady played for U of M. How could you not love a team that has the best records in the NFL-0 & 16 was a great season as long as you suck be the best at it. During the game I was checking out stats to see the record for most turnovers in a game *spoiler* the Lions with 12.


----------



## Osage_Winter

LOL...how true...

On a different, more home theater-related note, I'll be checking out a little flick called _The Conjuring_ tonight based on a case investigated by Ed and Lorraine Warren, two famous demonologists who studied the Amityville haunting amongst others...Patrick Wilson is playing the "younger" Ed Warren in this, but I just don't see it even though I haven't seen the film yet...:rolleyesno:

Have you seen _The Conjuring_ yet? We can discuss it here but due to a new rule of reviewing "R" rated films in the forum, unfortunately I can't "officially" review the title...


----------



## ericzim

Osage_Winter said:


> LOL...how true...
> 
> On a different, more home theater-related note, I'll be checking out a little flick called _The Conjuring_ tonight based on a case investigated by Ed and Lorraine Warren, two famous demonologists who studied the Amityville haunting amongst others...Patrick Wilson is playing the "younger" Ed Warren in this, but I just don't see it even though I haven't seen the film yet...:rolleyesno:
> 
> Have you seen _The Conjuring_ yet? We can discuss it here but due to a new rule of reviewing "R" rated films in the forum, unfortunately I can't "officially" review the title...


I've seen it. Didn't think it warranted the "R" rating. I thought it was a good movie even with Patrick Wilson as Ed Warren. It has some down right spooky moments in it.


----------



## Osage_Winter

ericzim said:


> I've seen it. Didn't think it warranted the "R" rating. I thought it was a good movie even with Patrick Wilson as Ed Warren. It has some down right spooky moments in it.


I agree -- this was a good, scary, solid haunted house flick that didn't come down the pike in quite a while. I did not care for Patrick Wilson as Ed Warren (I have followed this couple's work from the time of this farmhouse haunting documented here all through later cases of theirs such as the infamous "Satan's Harvest" case and of course Amityville) as I just didn't see him in the role of a 60s-esque Ed. The costuming was pretty accurate as was the language and behavior for the time frame (unlike jokes such as _The Amityville Horror_ remake which was supposed to take place in the 70s but instead came off like a transported GAP ad of some kind with a hulked-out Ryan Reynolds as George Lutz who looked NOTHING like the real guy) and overall it was a real taut, effective haunting thriller only the way the guy who gave us _Saw_ and _Insidious_ could. I am glad Wan stayed away from the "typical genre trappings" of such films as his _Indidious_ and _The Ring_ with utilizing mere "scary flashes" of little kids' facial images for effect, instead crafting an all-around frightening tale of demonic possession on the farmland Lilli Taylor and Ron Livingston's characters purchased. The end makeshift exorcism scene in which Wilson's Ed Warren takes control of the ceremony and we witness Taylor's character transform into the witch that's haunting the property was pretty wicked and this was a great Halloween-time flick to rent. The Blu-ray showed off Wan's usage of filters to "soften" the image a bit in the interior shots to give it that 60s-esque vibe and look, but outdoor sequences were INCREDIBLY clean and detailed and looked gorgeous...likewise for the DTS-HD Master Audio track in 5.1 which was OVERTLY aggressive and booming with loud, thick wallops of LFE. A great presentation all around that I may purchase one day...

I'll have my DVD review of _The Internship_ up tomorrow.

Oh, also Eric -- I agree...I don't think this warranted an "R" rating, either...perhaps PG-13, but not R.


----------



## B- one

Osage_Winter said:


> Cool. Know which one was my favorite? When that corporation made the "evil" KITT...:T
> 
> 
> That's Season 1 Episode 9 incase you wanted to know. I'm watching it now.


----------



## Osage_Winter

B- one said:


> Osage_Winter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Know which one was my favorite? When that corporation made the "evil" KITT...:T
> 
> 
> That's Season 1 Episode 9 incase you wanted to know. I'm watching it now.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: Way to be overly detailed, B! That's awesome...hope you enjoy the episode; I haven't seen that show for _ages_...
Click to expand...


----------



## B- one

One more KARR's voice sounded familiar so I looked it up Peter Cullen the voice of Optimus Prime!


----------



## Osage_Winter

"Optimus Prime" was the name of the anti-KITT car? :scratch:


----------



## B- one

No the cars voice was the actor that does the voice of Optimus Prime.


----------



## asere

My ten year old saw this at the movies and loved it. I plan on seeing this film this weekend with him.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Let us know what you thought, asere!


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Let us know what you thought, asere!


I will


----------



## asere

Just finished watching Pacific Rim. Great movie, excellent pq and the surround especially the LFE......WOW!!!!!
Glad I bought it on bluray!


----------



## Osage_Winter

Thanks for checkin' back in, asere...wow, you really liked it that much? Were you a fan of the Kaiju/Korean monster mythos flicks?


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Thanks for checkin' back in, asere...wow, you really liked it that much? Were you a fan of the Kaiju/Korean monster mythos flicks?


No I never new who Kaiju was. I thought the movie was just great. The special effects were by far one of the best I've ever seen. 
The story was plain but clearly understood and the acting I thought was good except for the fast talking scientist.
I would rate it 5 out of 5.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> No I never new who Kaiju was.


:rofl2::rofl2: Sorry that just read in such a funny way...


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> :rofl2::rofl2: Sorry that just read in such a funny way...


Looking back yes it does lol


----------



## Osage_Winter

Hahaha because you wrote "I never knew WHO Kaiju was..." :rofl2:


----------



## B- one

Well I got this title for $7.99 on bluray. And it wasn't all that bad, I actually thought it was pretty good. I did have to miss the final fight ( it was past my bedtime. But I'm sure we will eventually re watch it at some point.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Thanks for checkin' in, Bran! :T


----------

